

Armenia makes chess compulsory in schools - sw33t
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/armenia-makes-chess-compulsory-schools-20110415-090347-232.html

======
Intello
It may just work out, I would really like to see the results of kids who have
taken chess, and kids who don't.

